# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  В браузере Хром сами открываются вкладки, рекламные баннеры

## kashaka

При просмотре страниц в Хроме автоматически открываются новые вкладки с рекламой, играми онлайн, обновление Хром, блокирование в контакте и запрос на телефон. Бывает, что открывается окошечко маленькое и выбор остаться на странице или покинуть страницу, которое никак не закрыть. Добавились баннеры с рекламой в любых местах, где их раньше не было. Допустим, в контакте открываешь фото и сбоку стал появляться баннер с рекламой.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *kashaka*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## Andrey,pro

*kashaka*, здравствуйте и добро пожаловать на форум!

Через Программы и компоненты в Панели управления удалите следующие программы, если присутствуют:


```
PriceMeter
Mobogenie
AnyProtectEx
SupTab
IePluginS
```

Запустите AVZ В меню *Файл--Выполнить* скрипт, в окошко вставьте текст:


```
         
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);

 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Ольга\Downloads\0mcd04ww.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\134E~1\AppData\Roaming\UPDATE~1\UPDATE~1\UPDATE~1.EXE','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Ольга\AppData\Local\PriceMeter\pricemeterd.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\ProgramData\IePluginS','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\Mobogenie\DaemonProcess.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\AnyProtectEx\AnyProtect.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\PROGRA~2\SupTab\SEARCH~2.DLL','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\PROGRA~2\SupTab\SEARCH~1.DLL','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Ольга\Downloads\luntik3_rus_setup.exe','');

 DeleteService('wStLibG64');

 DeleteFile('C:\PROGRA~2\SupTab\SEARCH~1.DLL','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\PROGRA~2\SupTab\SEARCH~2.DLL','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\AnyProtectEx\AnyProtect.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\Mobogenie\DaemonProcess.exe','32');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\mobilegeni daemon','command');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\AnyProtect','command');
 
 DeleteFile('C:\ProgramData\IePluginS','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Ольга\AppData\Local\PriceMeter\pricemeterd.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\Tasks\pricemeterdownloader','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\134E~1\AppData\Roaming\UPDATE~1\UPDATE~1\UPDATE~1.EXE','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\Tasks\UpdaterEX','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wStLibG64.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\Tasks\UpdaterEX.job','64');

 DeleteFileMask('C:\ProgramData\IePluginS\', '*', true);
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Users\Ольга\AppData\Local\PriceMeter\', '*', true);
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Users\134E~1\AppData\Roaming\UPDATE~1\', '*', true);
 DeleteFileMask('C:\PROGRA~2\SupTab\', '*', true);
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Program Files (x86)\Mobogenie\', '*', true);
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Program Files (x86)\AnyProtectEx\', '*', true);

 BC_ImportAll;
 ExecuteSysClean;
 BC_Activate;
 RebootWindows(false);
 end.
```

И нажмите *Запустить*. Компьютер перезагрузится.

После перезагрузки выполните скрипт:


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive(GetAVZDirectory + 'quarantine.zip');
end.
```

Используйте ссылку "*Прислать запрошенный карантин*", которая находится над первым сообщением темы, чтобы прислать *quarantine.zip*.

Запустите *HijackThis* и нажмите *Do a System Scan Only*. В окошке найдите и отметьте строчки (если присутствуют):



```
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.sweet-page.com/web/?type=ds&ts=1395937524&from=cor&uid=ST9500325AS_S2WKPXC4XXXXS2WKPXC4&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.sweet-page.com/web/?type=ds&ts=1395937524&from=cor&uid=ST9500325AS_S2WKPXC4XXXXS2WKPXC4&q={searchTerms}
O2 - BHO: Спутник@Mail.Ru - {8984B388-A5BB-4DF7-B274-77B879E179DB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - (no file)
```

Нажмите кнопку *Fix checked*

  Подготовьте новые отчеты *AVZ и HijackThis* + подготовьте отчет *AdwCleaner* по инструкции: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=146192

----------

kashaka

----------


## kashaka

1. программы отсутствуют в удалении программ.
2. Ссылка запрошенный карантин открывается, добавляю файл virus, нескоторое время грузится, а потом выходит сообщение "Веб страница не доступна". Пробовала грузить в другом браузере тоже самое.
3. В программе *HijackThisстрочки отметила. 

*

- - - Добавлено - - -

Во вложении лог

----------


## Andrey,pro

*kashaka*, в *AdwCleaner* уберите флажки со следующих обнаруженных объектов:


```
***** [ Файлы / Папки ] *****

C:\ProgramData\Media Get LLC
C:\Users\Public\Documents\AlawarWrapper
C:\Users\Ольга\AppData\Local\AlawarWrapper
C:\Users\Ольга\AppData\Local\Mail.Ru
C:\Users\Ольга\AppData\Local\MailRu

***** [ Реестр ] *****

HKCU\Software\Media Get LLC
[x64] HKCU\Software\Media Get LLC
```

и нажмите кнопку *Очистить*.

Пожалуйста, сообщите в следующем сообщении, наблюдается ли проблема.

----------


## Andrey,pro

Скачайте *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool*  и сохраните на Рабочем столе.

*Примечание*: необходимо выбрать версию, совместимую с Вашей операционной системой. Если Вы не уверены, какая версия подойдет для Вашей системы, скачайте обе и попробуйте запустить. Только одна из них запустится на Вашей системе.
Запустите программу двойным щелчком. Когда программа запустится, нажмите *Yes* для соглашения с предупреждением.Убедитесь, что под окном *Optional Scan* отмечены _"List BCD"_ и _"Driver MD5"_.Нажмите кнопку *Scan*.После окончания сканирования будет создан отчет (*FRST.txt*) в той же папке, откуда была запущена программа. Пожалуйста, прикрепите отчет в следующем сообщении.Если программа была запущена в первый раз, будет создан отчет (*Addition.txt*). Пожалуйста, прикрепите его в следующем сообщении.

----------


## kashaka

все по прежнему. скрин во вложении

----------


## mike 1

Рекомендации из 6 сообщения выполните.

----------


## kashaka

Не могу выполнить действия 6го сообщения, т.к. теперь не могу открыть ни одной программы, даже от имени администратора

----------


## Andrey,pro

После каких действий появилась проблема? Если отключить антивирус, то проблема наблюдается?

----------


## kashaka

Готово

----------


## Andrey,pro

Через Программы и компоненты в Панели управления удалите программу *Dr.Web Agent*



Внимание
*Вы используете несколько антивирусных программ:


```
Kaspersky Internet Security
AVG Internet Security 2014
```

Вам необходимо удалить один из них. Использование нескольких антивирусов приводит к снижению быстродействия работы ПК, взаимным конфликтам и нестабильной работе ПК.*


Сохраните прикрепленный файл *fixlist.txt* на Рабочем столе.Теперь, пожалуйста, запустите FRST и нажмите один раз на кнопку *Fix* и подождите. Программа создаст лог-файл (*Fixlog.txt*). Пожалуйста, прикрепите его в следующем сообщении!Обратите внимание, что компьютер будет *перезагружен*.
Пожалуйста, сообщите в следующем сообщении, наблюдается ли проблема.

----------


## kashaka

Dr.Web Agent не удаляется, вобще никакой реакции. его не находит поиск.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Вложила

- - - Добавлено - - -

По-моему все!!!! Ура! Спасибо огромное! :Cheesy:

----------


## Andrey,pro

Проверьте другие установленные браузеры, если в них установлено расширение NetSecurity, то удалите его.

Выполните скрипт в AVZ при наличии доступа в интернет:



```
var
LogPath : string;
ScriptPath : string;
begin
 LogPath := GetAVZDirectory + 'log\avz_log.txt';
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then DeleteFile(LogPath);
 ScriptPath := GetAVZDirectory +'ScanVuln.txt';
  if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 1) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else 
begin
    if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 0) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) 
else begin
       ShowMessage('Невозможно загрузить скрипт AVZ для обнаружения наиболее часто используемых уязвимостей!');
       exit;
      end;
  end;
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then ExecuteFile('notepad.exe', LogPath, 1, 0, false)
end.

После его работы, если будут найдены уязвимости, в блокноте откроется файл avz_log.txt со ссылками на обновления системы и критичных к безопасности программ, которые нужно загрузить и установить. В первую очередь это относится к броузерам, Java, Adobe Acrobat/Reader и Adobe Flash Player.
```

*Советы и рекомендации после лечения компьютера*

----------

